# My Allan Holdsworth attempt



## Rob Noir (Feb 1, 2011)

I just finished my transcription of Allan Holdsworths Solo over the Song "On the Frozen Lake" from the great fusion album "Heavy Machinery" by Jens and Anders Johansson. So i just felt i had to give it a try, its still fresh and the performance has some edges but i like it so far. Besides Allans extraterrestrian phrasing and sense of rhythm, he has a unique and subtle tone, which i tried to copy as good as i could (in a sudden outbreak of blasphemy). Beautiful music, learned a lot...hope you like it too!

greetings, rob


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 1, 2011)

Rob Noir? Where the hell have I heard that before?

Internet is too slow but I think you must have done a decent job if you thought it was worth posting on youtube


----------



## Rob Noir (Feb 3, 2011)

i leave it for others to tell if its ok or not, at least i had fun with it and enjoyed the piece alot! 

i somewhat referenced british guy vince noir, but don't judge me on that


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 3, 2011)

Very well done man, I love your applehorn too. The phrasing and intricate accents come through really well.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome playing. Love me some Holdsworth


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 3, 2011)

Dig it! Nice job, mate!


----------



## FYP666 (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice playing man! Also, love the Caparison


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 3, 2011)

I love that song. I started learning it myself but never got around to the solo - did you write it out or just memorize it?


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 3, 2011)

Excellent execution. And might I say, what a beautiful orange Applehorn


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 3, 2011)

Those were some tasty Holdsworth licks man.  Pretty spot on to his style.


----------



## Rob Noir (Feb 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I love that song. I started learning it myself but never got around to the solo - did you write it out or just memorize it?



I wrote it out but only scribbled the bars with a lot of flurry notes to get the notes right and transcribe the "exact" rhythm later. I learned the song more with the ears in the process of transcribing. 

Thanks alot for all the groovy generous comments!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 3, 2011)

good job dude, i love holdsworth


----------



## Durero (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow really nice playing 

Only aspect I didn't love was that I felt your vibrato was sometimes too fast and nervous sounding compared to Holdsworth. 

But other than that tiny point I really enjoyed your playing


----------



## Rob Noir (Feb 5, 2011)

Durero said:


> Wow really nice playing
> 
> Only aspect I didn't love was that I felt your vibrato was sometimes too fast and nervous sounding compared to Holdsworth.
> 
> But other than that tiny point I really enjoyed your playing



i absolutely agree! it was quite hard to pretend to be relaxed and in control when you are definitely not.  trying to play this stuff and understanding how great and logic his lines are (and he improvises this stuff), makes you realise how much ahead and above Mr. Holdsworth is. damn, do i love his music


----------

